# Consulta por limpieza, lubricación, etc de bandeja tocadiscos antigua



## EdgardoCas (Mar 17, 2015)

Si no va acá me avisan, no es del todo de electrónica, pero tiene relación.
Tengo una bandeja "nueva", según pude encontrar en la web es holandesa y de 1968 aproximadamente; es exactamente ésta: http://laplata.olx.com.ar/liquido-por-mudanza-iid-784427850(si no se puede poner el link, me chiflan y después subo mis propias fotos).
Funciona perfectamente, la limpié por arriba, pero quisiera dejarla joya; tiene ese cubre plato/correa que es de aluminio y tiene pegado una especie de sticker que indica las RPM. La lámpara del estroboscopio da una luz demasiado amarillenta, el brazo está afeado y sucio; y seguramente le rehaga el mueble de madera maciza, en vez de usar enchapado.
Pregunto: qué productos usar para limpiar y cuáles no para evitar dañarla? Aceite livianito para los rodamientos del plato o grasa o grafito en polvo?
La correa está como sucia del roce con el bronce de la polea del motor, se puede lavar o ni la toco?
El circuito del pitch es bastante rudimentario, aunque no lo analicé en detalle, seguramente consulte también por mejoras.
Después les cuento cuánto pagué por esta joya 
Gracias por adelantado.

Acá hay fotos que le acabo de sacar:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2015)

El mecanismo lo podés rociar-lavar con WD40 , pero cómo luego éste se evapora , deberás lubricar con aceite (preferiblemente de reloj -liviano pero no se evapora) , sinó aceite de máquina de coser (que a la larga se evapora) y grasa especial para los plásticos.

La correa la lavas con agua y jabón sin problemas.

La luz seguramente sea un neon  , fijate cómo le hacés un driver y led *AZUL *cuec 

Fijate que hay unos aerosoles de aluminio muy fino:

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...v&sa=X&ei=0jwIVf7lIZLlsAS9zICIBw&ved=0CDsQsAQ


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

Un producto interesante par lubricar es un aceite a base de teflon, no ataca plásticos y deja una fina capa lubricante, se llama TF-LUB, tiene un agradable y caracteristico perfume.
El alcohol isopropílico también es bueno para hacer limpieza


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 17, 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Para limpiar las piezas de aluminio pensaba en Cif o Auto Polish, y después con qué saco lo "blanquito"?, no quiero echar agua.

pandacba: ese producto se consigue en casas de electrónica? (TF-LUB)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2015)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Tengo una bandeja "nueva", según pude encontrar en la web es holandesa y de 1968 aproximadamente; es exactamente ésta: http://laplata.olx.com.ar/liquido-por-mudanza-iid-784427850(si no se puede poner el link, me chiflan y después subo mis propias fotos).


Mejor subí tus fotos, por que en esa que pusiste no se vé un pomo


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 17, 2015)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Para limpiar las piezas de aluminio pensaba en Cif o Auto Polish, y después con qué saco lo "blanquito"?, no quiero echar agua.
> 
> pandacba: ese producto se consigue en casas de electrónica? (TF-LUB)



También puedes preguntar por"Compitt Lube", es lo mismo que te mencionaron (de Delta).


----------

